# iMac G5 ALS ne démarre plus.



## franky rabbit (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac G5 ALS depuis 2005 qui m'a donné procuré beaucoup de problèmes.
Après le changement de l'alimentation, la carte mère et par deux fois le superdrive, 
juste avant mon départ en vacances il a planté en pleine sauvegarde et dés lors ne démarre plus.
Je m'explique : écran noir, on entend un ou deux ventilos ronronner et c'est tout ! Pas de Boing, ni le bruit caractéristique du superdrive puis le crépitement du disque dur.
Je pensais à l'alimentation... Quand je débranche la prise et que je rebranche, la veille est allumée puis au bout d'un certain temps les ventilos sont à fonds et bien sûr toujours avec l'écran noir.
En faisant un appui long sur le bouton reset, on éteint définitivement et au réallumage, la diode de veille ne daigne pas s'allumer... et rebelote les ventilos.

J'ai beau chercher dans les autres posts je ne trouve rien quicorresponde trait pour trait.
Je me persuade que l'informatique n'est pas une science exacte. ;-)

D'avance merci s'il y a des idées... avant d'aller voir un centre agréé, car la bêbète j'y tient !


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juillet 2010)

Tu as le même problème que mon iMac G5 ALS, tout comme moi, ta carte mère est morte, change de machine le devis sera d'au moins 500&#8364;

Tu peut d'abord essayer ma technique : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/imac-g5-17-als-carte-mere-hs-revit-avec-une-gomme-292667.html

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/probleme-imac-g5-2-0-ghz-freeze-280249.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Petite question : Tous les G5 sont touchés ?
C'est du à quoi ?
Car sur mon RevA , j'ai remarqué la chauffe très importante du proco .

Merci !


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juillet 2010)

Pas mal de rev b commence a avoir le problème. La chauffe est surement la cause. Les rev a ont eux les problèmes de condos. Un conseil si il chauffe dépoussière et change la pâte thermique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

J'ai testé , cela n'a pas fonctionné et les condos étaient niquels .


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juillet 2010)

Donc c'est qu'il à une temperature normal qui se situe entre 50 et 65 degrés sur les G5 (ça reste bien évidement trop chauds mais c'est à cause du système de ventilation


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Tu rigoles ?
Le G5 atteignait 85° au bout de 20 minutes .


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juillet 2010)

Han, c'est énorme tout de même.  

Mon G5 ne dépasse pas les 69° - et au démarrage il est à 52°/54°


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juillet 2010)

Oui 85 degrés à ces temp là les ventillos doivent être à fond (d'ailleurs c'est la temp maximum conseiller par IBM) tu la dépasse un peu et tu as plus de pross


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Ou un Kernel Panic .


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juillet 2010)

Le mien s'eteignait, pas de KP.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Juillet 2010)

oui normalement extinction si température supérieur à 90 degrés


----------



## franky rabbit (27 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu as le même problème que mon iMac G5 ALS, tout comme moi, ta carte mère est morte, change de machine le devis sera d'au moins 500



Oui je connais le prix merci ! Mais je ne crois pas que cette fois Apple m'en fasse  cadeaux une seconde fois (j'explique plus loin) !

J'ai donc suivi le guide de dépannage avancé d'Apple. Il faut ouvrir le iMac ALS  puis rebrancher pour analyser les diodes de test. Il y en a 4 sur cette version du iMac G5 20'. Un switche interne permet la mise-en route à l'intérieur de la machine. La première diode s'allume donc l'alim est OK. La seconde aussi, ce qui signifie que l'alimentation délivre le courant à la carte mère, mais si la troisème diode ne s'allume pas ce qui est le cas, c'est que la-dite carte mère est grillée. Elle a pourtant été changée il y a 2 ans tout rond pour cause de carte graphique (soudée dessus) grillée. A l'époque Apple avait pris en charge... en raison des trop nombreux problèmes que j'avais rencontrés et... de la mauvaise série sur laquelle j'étais tombé. Retourner au centre agréé commence à me lasser. En même temps j'ai bien conscience que la machine a 5 ans mais ça ne me laisse qu'une expérience amère et passionné d'une machine qui a connu une panne importante par an !!! Pour un switch, hormis l'usage sans pareil, ce n'est pas très concluant. Les PC de bureau sont plus coriaces et coute bien moins cher que nos mac chéris !  Considérons les mac comme des machines de confort, la fiabilité n'étant finalement que secondaire dans notre société de consommation.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Juillet 2010)

Disons pour te rassurer que les iMac G5 et Powermac G5 sont des machine d'une fiabilité extrêmement ... mauvaise maintenant si tu veut un mac fiable tourne toi vers un minin ancienne génération d'occasion (350-450) et il te durera longtemps (fin normalement )


----------



## franky rabbit (27 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Disons pour te rassurer que les iMac G5 et Powermac G5 sont des machine d'une fiabilité extrêmement ... mauvaise maintenant si tu veut un mac fiable tourne toi vers un minin ancienne génération d'occasion (350-450) et il te durera longtemps (fin normalement )



Je m'en rend compte à mes gros dépens ! Je ne sais trop que penser de m'orienter vers de l'occasion. Ah si ! Au moins revendre le tout auprès d'un spécialiste.
Pour le remplacement j'hésite entre le MB Pro 15' avec écran de 24', le nouveau mini et 24' ou l'iMac dernière génération. Je vais tenter de voir plus loin ce qui peut me décider. J'aimerai aussi pouvoir virer le bureau pour gagner en place ici...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Alors prends un portable , mais ton matos audio ne servira plus à rien .
Attends demain , tu pourrais avoir une surprise concernant les iMac .


----------



## Tiki10 (27 Juillet 2010)

Off Topic [bien sur]

Concernant le PowerMac G5, j'ai entendu dire que les modèles refroidis par air sont fiables.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Tiki


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Pas plus que ceux watercoolés.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Mouais , franchement , acheter un PowerMac G5 , ca me parait pas très sur..
Même les quad qui bouffent 1000W , ce qui n'est pas rien .


----------



## franky rabbit (27 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors prends un portable , mais ton matos audio ne servira plus à rien .
> Attends demain , tu pourrais avoir une surprise concernant les iMac .



Hmmmmm ! Ca a l'air vraiment sympa tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

A mon gout , le premier prix sera amplement suffisant à toi , et le GPU te permettera de jouer un peu .


----------



## franky rabbit (31 Juillet 2010)

Je réfléchis... Il est vrai qu'il y a 5 ans, le choix dans les config du iMac G5 était limité ; j'avais pris le peu d'option qu'il y avait. Ca m'a couté cher, mais je ne regrette rien ! Ah si les pannes multiples ! Sinon quand il fonctionnait je parvenais à faire ce que je voulais sans gros ralentissements. Après, l'inéluctable chez Apple, qui finit par tourner le dos à son "vieux système" Tiger, et les Third party qui s'orientent résolument vers Leopard, voire Snow Leopard. Enfin au quotidien du net, les vidéo HD impossibles à lire correctement alors que c'est la routine sur les mac récents. C'est le progrès...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Perso , je vais certainement me prendre un iMac i3 pour être tranquille pour 4 ans (Car les procos changent d'architecture rarement , regarde les C2D qui datent de 2006 présents dans les MBP 13" actuels ).
Et les i3 seront 10 fois plus performants que ton g5 (Ou au moins 5 fois).


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

T'façon les G5 c'est de la me*de.


----------



## franky rabbit (31 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et les i3 seront 10 fois plus performants que ton g5 (Ou au moins 5 fois).



Certes ! Mais il ne faut pas oublier non plus que les programmes qui vont avec sont plus lourds et plus complexes. Toujours plus de fonctions, plus d'effets qui demandent de très nombreux calculs. Au final quand on a des programmes dans le coup, la machine finit toujours par ramer un jour !
Le i5 ne serait-il pas plus indiqué au lieu de prendre le risque de se sentir un peu à l'étroit dans un processeur i3 "entrée de gamme" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> T'façon les G5 c'est de la me*de.



Peut-être bien que c'en était. En tous les cas c'était mon switch à moi ! Alors c'est un peu comme ma première copine... on est passionné et un peu maladroit, puis elle finit par vous claquer dans les pattes.  Je m'en remettrais surement et je passerais à une autre...


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2010)

Ben, j'ai un G5 20" aussi, et après la carte mère, la je crois que c'est le bloc d'alim, donc c'est bien ce que je disais.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Les i3 ne sont pas mal à l'aise puisque ils ne sont pas loin de Core i5 
5877 points au geekbench pour le i3 contre 6500 points pour le i5 .

Perso , le i3 me tente déjà , par contre , n'achète pas de Core2Duo car ils sont finis maintenant .


----------



## franky rabbit (1 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les i3 ne sont pas mal à l'aise puisque ils ne sont pas loin de Core i5
> 5877 points au geekbench pour le i3 contre 6500 points pour le i5 .
> 
> Perso , le i3 me tente déjà , par contre , n'achète pas de Core2Duo car ils sont finis maintenant .



Oui bien sûr ! 
C'est vrai que dans tous les supermarchés on voit encore ces anciens modèles.:love:
Le temps que les stocks soient épuisés il y a certainement de bonnes affaires pour les moins exigeants en perf ou moins regardant sur l'ancienneté du modèle. Encore que je n'ai pas regardé les prix pratiqués... Comme d'hab je commanderais sur le site d'Apple !


----------

